# International moving services



## Mcdona86

My husband and I are being relocated to northern Japan for work. We are looking for recommendations on reliable international moving companies. We won't be moving large furniture, but will need to move boxes of clothes, kitchen items, baby toys toys, linens, blankets, a few lamps, and toiletries. I'm at a loss where to start since so many companies have terrible reviews and appear to be scams. If anyone has any recommendations we would be so thankful.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Mcdona86 said:


> My husband and I are being relocated to northern Japan for work. We are looking for recommendations on reliable international moving companies. We won't be moving large furniture, but will need to move boxes of clothes, kitchen items, baby toys toys, linens, blankets, a few lamps, and toiletries. I'm at a loss where to start since so many companies have terrible reviews and appear to be scams. If anyone has any recommendations we would be so thankful.


Greetings,

We live in the Philippines and not Japan. However, many people ship items (boxes) overseas from the US. You might contact a company there that is Filipino owned freight company in San Francisco called LBC USA Corp. They are good and perhaps will ship from there to Japan.
Failing that, I would suggest DHL Freight for boxes and other items. They are a German owned outfit and are reliable although I have no pricing information for them.

The very best way would be for the two of you to contact the employer you have in Japan and find out what others have done. Also, locate and contact some of the employees of that company and get info.



Very Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## windtower

I did have poor moving service from San Francisco to Tokyo. Not the Japan part, the poor part is in US part. They sub contract to local Japan moving service which provides excellent service. One important thing is to ask the insurance how much deductible when you have missing items. I lost some high-valued items and can not get compensation because of the high deductible I sign for. I pay too much attention on the overall moving cost and forget to check this part. Or just do not ship any high valued items. 

Sorry I can not provide you any good moving service company because it is also my first time to use.

So I suggest you choose a Japanese-owned or operated moving service in US. This will be my criteria when I move back to US from Tokyo 3 years later.


----------



## LeapfrogMR

Hello - we just moved to Tokyo a month ago and it is a bit too early to tell as our items are not scheduled to arrive for another week, but so far we have been very happy with Nippon Express. We used their San Francisco office, but I suspect they have service in other parts of the country, too. I got quotes from several other companies, but most were set up to handle larger moves. We did what it sounds like you are doing and did not bring any of our furniture. Nippon had some package deals for about a dozen boxes. 
Here is the contact person we have been working with in the Bay Area:
<Snip>
Nippon Express USA, Inc. San Francisco Moving Center
26534 Danti Court, Building #G,
Hayward, CA 94545
TEL:　５１０－３６１－２６８０
FAX:　５１０－７８５－９９０３

Good luck!


----------

